# Hi all new but love ferrets ^_^



## hammerfall (Jul 1, 2009)

Im new to the forum but i love that it has a separate place to talk ferrets.At the moment i have 3 ferrets did have some kits but had to go .I live my ferrets so playful and great acrobats just this morning my oldest went crasy and near backfliped lol.



















This is Jr the oldest of our ferrets he is a poley mit around 3 years old.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

JR is beautiful thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 
Love your ferrety bums! xx
However I'm a rabbit girl at heart ;] x


----------



## hammerfall (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome here is the other 2 jill (Albino) Barry (poley)


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
I love your ferrets they are gorgeous.
I have three ferrets.One polecat and two sandys.
Look forward to hearing more about your crew


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

hi welcome to the forum, i wont tell you how many ferrets i have lol lol lol

great photos.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they certainly are adictive lol I have 3 babies that where born unexpectedly..... the male was vasectomised..... well the vets got a phone call lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> they certainly are adictive lol I have 3 babies that where born unexpectedly..... the male was vasectomised..... well the vets got a phone call lol


ohhh lol your lucky it was only three, i have had 3 V. hobs but only one is alive right now, my friends failed and she had 6 litters a couple years back


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> ohhh lol your lucky it was only three, i ahve had 3 V. hobs but only one is alive right now, my friends failed and she had 6 litters a coupe years back


I know last year when i bred properly i had 9 kits all stayed home


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hes not getting near anymore girls lol belive me, Sumo can do it for me.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres a pic of flake the mother.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

awww gorgeous, but all ferrets are gorgeous its the law lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> awww gorgeous, but all ferrets are gorgeous its the law lol


LOL yeah i was never going to breed her but its happend now the dad was a dark polecat so im guessing the kits will be polecat. I doubt there will be a sandy lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

is mother sandy? she looks quite dark so i guess its likely the kits will be poleys or very dark sandys verging on poleys.

Although you never know you may get some throwback.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

welcome 
I have 3 boys, 1 polecat mitt, 1 albino and 1 sandy.

I recently lost our 4th boy


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cute. I love ferrets too. So much to handle.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> welcome
> I have 3 boys, 1 polecat mitt, 1 albino and 1 sandy.
> 
> I recently lost our 4th boy


so sorry to hear you have lost a boy. I looked at flakes babies now they are a week old and we have 2 boys and 1 girl


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi I have a little Silverfox Jill. Her name is Willow, I will getting my male when he has become a jaffa  I used to have 2 albinos, Buffy and Spike...but unfortunatly they were stolen last year  It has taken me a while to get my confidence back to owning them again.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I am so tempted at the mo!
We had a litter of 3wk old kits in work yest and they where gorgeous.
To me they looked slightly silverey pole cat type markings and I would love a silver but am unsure as to wether they will change colour and get darker?
I do how ever agree ALL ferrets are beautiful and make excellent pets.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Hi I have a little Silverfox Jill. Her name is Willow, I will getting my male when he has become a jaffa  I used to have 2 albinos, Buffy and Spike...but unfortunatly they were stolen last year  It has taken me a while to get my confidence back to owning them again.


I know that feeling...you get so angry n upset at the b$$*$ds that took them yet u have no one to vent ur anger at! And the police...less than useless!
Very sorry at ur loss and hoping ur confidence comes bak x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

gesic said:


> I am so tempted at the mo!
> We had a litter of 3wk old kits in work yest and they where gorgeous.
> To me they looked slightly silverey pole cat type markings and I would love a silver but am unsure as to wether they will change colour and get darker?
> I do how ever agree ALL ferrets are beautiful and make excellent pets.


You can get different shades of silver Dark Medium and Light. if the kits where 3 weeks they will probably go darker when i bred a litter last year i had 2 silvers 3 dark eyed whites and 1 polecat and 3 silver mitts. at 3 weeks the 2 silvers looked like dark eyed whites but then the dark hairs started coming in.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear your ferrets were stolen, i had 30 pets killed two years ago, and the police were worse than useless so were the rspca (just for a change, sigh) i had to rehome the guineas and all 32 ferrets moved into the house during the night was a total pain.

Ferrets moult twice a year so they constantly change colour, i have a couple of poleys this year that have just got blazes they have never had before.

I have quite a few silvers ranging from those who only have a few guard hairs and will eventually moult into BEW and those who are vey dark.

My favourites are black.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Sorry to hear your ferrets were stolen, i had 30 pets killed two years ago, and the police were worse than useless so were the rspca (just for a change, sigh) i had to rehome the guineas and all 32 ferrets moved into the house during the night was a total pain.
> 
> Ferrets moult twice a year so they constantly change colour, i have a couple of poleys this year that have just got blazes they have never had before.
> 
> ...


I have some DEWS and all colours too and some dark polecats but my faves are Albino and coloured ferrets.


----------

